# ACDelco’s Restore and Ride Challenge: Can Sami’s 2011 Buick Regal Lead Him to Victory?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

*ACDelco’s Restore and Ride Challenge: Can Sami’s 2011 Buick Regal Lead Him to Victory?*











> Sami brings his 2011 Buick Regal to an ACDelco service center to get a new alternator and oil filter to compete in the first ever 'ACDelco Restore and Ride Challenge'.
> 
> Will this lead him to victory? Keep watching to find out.


----------

